# Navarre Pier 6/10/21



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Got up this morning and checked the wind. South @ 6mph.had everything loaded in the KIA except the rods, a bag of frozen bait and my premade lunch (grilled Polish sausage, cut up, on jumbo burger buns, piled up with bell peppers and onions.) On the road in 5 minutes. First stop...Grooving Noovins to fill up my 30 oz Ozark Mountain ( not a Yeti!) coffee mug. Damn place had a sign on the door saying closed till 5. Dammit. Stopped and put 16 pounds of ice on the drinks and decided to run Hwy 98 to Navarre. Big flag at Joe Patti's was snapping and flapping in that so called 6 mph breeze. KIA was rocking from the wind on the bridge. Hwy 98 sucks without a cup of coffee in hand.

Put the cart together by the dawn's early light, loaded it up and watched sunrise at the pomp hole. No pomps, so I head d out to the octagon.cigs were scattered and mostly small. Threadfins were there, too. LYs showed up later.

Today on the octagon, Spanish ( some big ones mixed in) , Bonito, a dinky king this morning . This afternoon, saw a short fat and super thick king caught that probably went close to 30. Watched another decent king smash a small live cig...but the guy missed him. Saw two nice pods of tarpon, but they eere headed east and didn't eat...same with a school of jacks that came through.

Fun day and better than work.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> ...Grooving Noovins to fill up my 30 oz Ozark Mountain ( not a Yeti!) coffee mug. Damn place had a sign on the door saying closed till 5. Dammit. Stopped and put 16 pounds of ice on the drinks...


If you had Yeti, then the coffee would already be in there and you'd never have to buy ice.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> If you had Yeti, then the coffee would already be in there and you'd never have to buy ice.


If it was a Yeti, my coffee would turn to ice...or into a frappachino and I'd have to wear white frames Costas, put Salt Life stickers on everything and squat my truck .


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I just bought the back lift for my Expedition. I call it Hounddoggin'.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

MrFish said:


> I just bought the back lift for my Expedition. I call it Hounddoggin'.


So long as your Hounddoggin Expedition doesn't try humping my KIA, we're good .


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

😂


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

kingfish501 said:


> So long as your Hounddoggin Expedition doesn't try humping my KIA, we're good .


Hounddoggin is nose to the ground, so keep your Kia from sniffing my ass.


----------

